
China threatens to cut sales of iPhones if 'naive' Trump pursues trade war - doener
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/nov/14/china-threatens-to-cut-sales-of-iphones-and-us-cars-if-naive-trump-pursues-trade-war?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
======
Isamu
> China can also limit the number of Chinese students studying in the US.

Is the party somehow disgruntled about this too? The proposed retaliations
read like a wish list.

~~~
klipt
Arguably it's a form of brain drain. The US imports a lot of graduate students
who got a subsidized undergrad for cheap (or free!) at public universities in
their home country.

I should know, I was one of them, and now I'm working and paying taxes in the
US. Arguably a net loss to my home country :-P

------
spikels
This kind of trade war with China seems like win-win for Trump. He can help
his blue collar supporters at the expense of people who are against him.

Hope this does not happen as trade is an overall good but the benefits to
Trump seem strong.

------
mycall
Imagine if China started dumping U.S. Bonds and T-Notes. eaks.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Social security would be able to soak them up (its the largest holder of
treasuries). And it'd be helpful for interest rates to go up to slow federal
spending.

[https://www.ssa.gov/oact/progdata/investheld.html](https://www.ssa.gov/oact/progdata/investheld.html)

[http://ticdata.treasury.gov/Publish/mfh.txt](http://ticdata.treasury.gov/Publish/mfh.txt)

